# Esso Tankers 1977 to 1984



## AlanCook (Mar 31, 2014)

I would be delighted to hear from anyone I sailed with on Esso tankers from 1977 to 1984.

These include the Esso Cardiff, Esso Warwickshire, Esso Milford Haven, Esso Clyde, Esso Severn, Esso Mersey, Esso Tyne, Esso Humber.

I was an Electrical Officer on all of the above vessels.


----------

